# Charter out of Sargent



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Charter leaving 5am from Sargent Saturday morning. I am the only one going as the other 2 co-workers I had backed out due to work commitments today. Timing sucks but room available.

I have been out with this captain several times before and he is great. Heading about 50-60 miles for sail, mahi, ling, etc. No bottom fishing on this trip.

Call me 281 389 0498 if interested.


----------

